# Paph Mark Hasegawa



## paphreek (Jun 29, 2008)

It's finally bloomed, again after four or five years. Paph Mark Hasegawa = Paph (rothschildianum x concolor)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice, thanx for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2008)

Neat flowers! I like a lot!


----------



## Candace (Jun 29, 2008)

Cool. Maybe it needs a chill to push it along?


----------



## Ernie (Jun 29, 2008)

Any idea what roths clone was used? These hybrids remade with newer roths can sometimes be less infrequent bloomers, yes? 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 29, 2008)

Paphreek,
Nice flowers! I bought two of these plants from Norita a number of yrs back, both are multi growth. I think one is trying to spike at the moment, too low down to tell for sure. Thanks for the show!! I hope I'll get to post soon too.


----------



## swamprad (Jun 29, 2008)

I really like this guy...


----------



## Roy (Jun 29, 2008)

Paphreek, I think you personally need an FCC for getting it to flower.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 29, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Any idea what roths clone was used? These hybrids remade with newer roths can sometimes be less infrequent bloomers, yes?
> 
> -Ernie



I got this one in 2002 from EFG Orchids at the Chicagoland Orchid Festival. It bloomed in 2003 with straighter petals. I figured, no big deal. It'll bloom bigger and better next year. Little did I know that it would be 5 years before the next blooming. 

Candace, I tried all the tricks, including chilling it and even putting it in the spot I got my Cooksonii to bloom in and ignoring it. Nothing worked. I finally put it on the lower shelf in the grow room and it bloomed.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 30, 2008)

I like these beautiful blooms a lot!!! => lower shelf means less light ??? Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice -- the plant looks very healthy -


----------



## cwt (Jun 30, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## jblanford (Jun 30, 2008)

Great looking flower Ross, and the plant itself is awesome.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 30, 2008)

I say it's well worth the wait..!!  Very nice flower...


----------



## toddybear (Jun 30, 2008)

Stunning! To bad there is such a lag between blooms!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 30, 2008)

Roy said:


> Paphreek, I think you personally need an FCC for getting it to flower.



Thanks, Roy. It seems like I'm a sucker for the sales pitch: "You'll probably never be able to get it to bloom."


----------



## paphreek (Jun 30, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> I like these beautiful blooms a lot!!! => lower shelf means less light ??? Jean



Yes, it does get less light, although that may be coincidental.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jun 30, 2008)

It has very nice form Ross...are you planning on dividing it sometime ...hint...hint...:drool:


----------



## Roy (Jun 30, 2008)

paphreek said:


> Thanks, Roy. It seems like I'm a sucker for the sales pitch: "You'll probably never be able to get it to bloom."



Your not on your own there !!!!!!!!!:rollhappy:


----------



## paphreek (Jun 30, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> It has very nice form Ross...are you planning on dividing it sometime ...hint...hint...:drool:



Ron, your name's already in the pot! I went to look to see if the roth had a cultivar name and all I saw was an extra tag with "Ron-NY" on it. oke:


----------



## Gilda (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice :clap: ! Wow, and what patience we have when it comes to slippers !


----------



## Corbin (Jun 30, 2008)

Very Nice and I like the pouch being a different color.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 30, 2008)

That is very nice - I like that the spotting is the pleasing sort and not the jumbled messy-looking kind...if that makes sense to anyone but me! ...I'm in need of sleep right now, lol, but bottom line, very nicely grown and bloomed


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 30, 2008)

Really nice... Congrats!!! It was worth the waiting...


----------



## Phyrex (Jun 30, 2008)

Spotty little bugger. Very pretty though.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 30, 2008)

Ross,

Very nice and so very well grown! Congratulations!
:drool::clap::drool:


----------

